# Your haunt through the years



## steveshauntedyard

It started seriously for me in 2004. I do not have any digital photos of 04/05 but it was not much. I would love to see how other people started out and how there haunt looks now.

Here was 2006









And 2007









And 2008









And now 2009!


----------



## Monstermaker

Love the transformation Steve......looks fantastic! (Now there's no going back to "cute" displays.......is there?)


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Monstermaker said:


> Love the transformation Steve......looks fantastic! (Now there's no going back to "cute" displays.......is there?)


Nope but I do slip in some fun elements here and there.


----------



## DeathTouch

The lights really make it!


----------



## whataboutbob

looks great! But did you move 4 times, looks like 4 different homes?


----------



## whataboutbob

or 3


----------



## jdubbya

Can't argue with that progress! My first display was a newspaper stuffed dummy (old jeans and a plaid shirt), and a couple of osb tombstones painted gray. I thought I was Walt Disney! Years later I'm being told the cemetery looks like a movie set! I doubt that but it's come a vey long way and getting better every year. Really nice evolution you've got going on there! I wish you were my neighbor!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

whataboutbob said:


> looks great! But did you move 4 times, looks like 4 different homes?


Yes this will be the first 2nd year haunt in the same house. I am in the military and have moved around a lot.


----------



## whataboutbob

steveshauntedyard said:


> Yes this will be the first 2nd year haunt in the same house. I am in the military and have moved around a lot.


First of all, thank you for serving. And second, the yard looks awesome!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Yes, thank you for serving. (sa-lute) Army? me & the hubby were Air Force.
Love the progress pics! your yards look great especially 2009's!!


----------



## NoahFentz

My website includes pics from 1996 to 2008. The first year was a party for my daughter. I only did a maze in the basement. I did not branch out into the yard until 2003. The photography got a little better too...

http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/basement.html

I love to see progress pics. Your yard is awesome.


----------



## Monstermaker

I did 21 years in the Navy. Moving every 3-4 years is something I don"t miss.


----------



## cerinad

Wow! What an improvement. You have a really nice set up.


----------



## cerinad

Noah your set up is great too. I like the web site ,too.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

steveshauntedyard said:


> It started seriously for me in 2004. I do not have any digital photos of 04/05 but it was not much. I would love to see how other people started out and how there haunt looks now.
> 
> Here was 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now 2009!


UPDATE 2010


----------



## fick209

Wow, so glad you revived this thread. Since I joined the forum last year, your yard has become one of my favorites! Very cool to see how your display has progressed over the years!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

fick209 said:


> Wow, so glad you revived this thread. Since I joined the forum last year, your yard has become one of my favorites! Very cool to see how your display has progressed over the years!


Wow back at ya thanks so much!


----------



## Spider Rider

Another Steve here. Great idea showing changes and I love how your cemetery looks now.
Here is my spider that had a big change and my cemetery which was more of an evolution.


----------



## PumpkinBrain

Love the transformation, your haunt looks great!


----------



## fick209

Spider Rider, wow! That's one hell of an evolution!


----------



## Spooky1

Quite the evolution from the inflatables and a few tombstones.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Ah yes it is always fun to look back at were we started with our home haunting and where our crazy Halloween habits have taken us!

You can see our Past Hauntings from 2003 on to 2010 at our halloween home haunts


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Neat idea for a thread. It's cool seeing the evolution of the various haunts. Some progress at a steady pace and other seem to leap ahead really fast.

Here's my haunt from 2004 to the present.

2004 - Started small. Was little more than a window display.

2005 - Bigger & better. The start of the cemetery









2006 - Added on to existing theme. New giant spider & groundbreaker.

2007 - New & improved cemetery. New life-sized characters: skeleton, scarecrow & werewolf.









2008 - More of everything. Tombstones getting more elaborate.









2009 - New addition of the witch's porch.









2010 - Taking it to a whole new level. Yard getting crowded though - next year expand onto the driveway?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

*Yard Evolution*

My how things have changed. I only wished I'd taken better pictures early on...


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly




----------



## wdGoof

Nice progression. It is amazing how simple thing start. Props and effects that made me happy when I started I would laugh at now!. And I agree, I wish I had more/better pics from the early years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we've burned all our early year pictures in shame

Like you, we started with a simple, more primitive set up and have gotten much more sophisticated over time. A yard haunt, like a good garden, develops into something increasingly beautiful every year. I give full credit to being inspired by the good folks here as well - I've learned a great deal just from looking at what other people have done and freely shared on this forum.


----------



## Spooklights

Nice! I love seeing how haunts grow over the years.


----------



## debbie5

Wow! What a big change! Hmmm..this would be a cool thread for others to post on as well. I love seeing how haunts (and your tree!) grow.


----------



## Spooky1

See, there's proof evolution (or should that be evil-lution) exists.  You've made nice progress through the years.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Rob- I had to go back through those a few times because the growth of the tree kept distracting me. : ) Love these progressions. I'll start digging around so I can post mine.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

That tree was just a little thang when we moved in, barely more than an inch in diameter. I had to cut out the lower limbs last year so that people could actually *see* my display, it was so fluffy. Hard to believe I used to be able to put lights on top of the darn thing. 

When it gets a bit bigger, it will have to be made into a character of the haunt itself (not that it isn't already)


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I have a tree in about the same location that completely overwhelms my yard/haunt because it is so huge. Feel free to tell me how you plan to make yours a character so I can steal your idea. Your ideas are always better than mine anyway. : )


----------



## jaac98

I started out around 15 years ago with just a homemade coffin that I would lie in on my front steps, that led to decorating the walkway the following years, to the front yard the next few. The next few years a maze down the driveway and through the front yard with pvc pneumatics and washing machine valves, which I don't recomend. The next few years I extended the maze to the backyard, using bimba cylinders and low voltage solenoid valves. Three years ago I closed the haunt at my house and haunt the local recreation center that is two full gyms and and attaching hallway for a week or two. I wish I could post pics but most the years are on video or taken with a 35mm camera. I hope that I'll be in the rec center for the next 5 years until I retire and move south. I'll have to find someplace then to haunt. This does get very addicting and every year you get bigger and better. I've built every prop from scratch and try to switch things around every year. I still use the coffin from my first haunt....just can't get rid of it.


----------



## matrixmom

*Kid Friendly to Scary*

It all starts out like yours when the kids are young! Great pics


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow I am so glad this thing got started back up. I had forgotten I posted this thing. I'v been so hung up on Youtube. I haven't even posted a pic from 2010. Thanks to everyone who shared there haunt progression man that was fun to see..........Get Your Haunt On!


----------



## mroct31

Did an Animoto of my haunt now 10 years old! It's a bit quick but you get the idea!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Cool


----------



## rpick3488

*First Haunt vs. Most Recent Haunt*

I happened to be looking through some old photos recently and came across some photos of the first haunt I did back in 2005 (I know, still a newbie at this). Looking back, I'm not so sure I would even call that first one a true "yard haunt", more like a 10 square yard haunt. Amazing the progression that happens each year when you get addicted to this!

That first year my wife had seen a Martha Stewart program where she made some gravestones out of foam. She thought it would be something fun to do with our then 5-yr old son. So, off we went to Home Depot to get what we needed and made a few gravestones with my son. As an aside, I know for a fact that my wife really regrets having started this ball rolling, because I've definitely kept it going! My son was really into it that first year or two, but now he just looks at me and rolls his eyes whenever I tell what is planned for next year! 

Thought it would be fun to post some pictures of that first haunt alongside last years. See if you can tell which is which  Also interested to see how far others have come from their first haunt. So, post 'em if you got 'em!

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjwdBuBN
http://flic.kr/s/aHsjsAXrpd


----------



## skeletonowl

Thanks for sharing those! It is really cool to see the progress after all these years. If I can find my old photos I will def be back to post in here!


----------



## rpick3488

rpick3488 said:


> I happened to be looking through some old photos recently and came across some photos of the first haunt I did back in 2005 (I know, still a newbie at this). Looking back, I'm not so sure I would even call that first one a true "yard haunt", more like a 10 square yard haunt. Amazing the progression that happens each year when you get addicted to this!
> 
> That first year my wife had seen a Martha Stewart program where she made some gravestones out of foam. She thought it would be something fun to do with our then 5-yr old son. So, off we went to Home Depot to get what we needed and made a few gravestones with my son. As an aside, I know for a fact that my wife really regrets having started this ball rolling, because I've definitely kept it going! My son was really into it that first year or two, but now he just looks at me and rolls his eyes whenever I tell what is planned for next year!
> 
> Thought it would be fun to post some pictures of that first haunt alongside last years. See if you can tell which is which  Also interested to see how far others have come from their first haunt. So, post 'em if you got 'em!
> 
> http://flic.kr/s/aHsjwdBuBN
> http://flic.kr/s/aHsjsAXrpd


Thanks for the move moderator!


----------



## spinachetr

Just a subtle transformation

Halloween 2009:









Halloween 2010:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that was so subtle, spin, I almost couldn't tell the difference


----------



## Osenator

*The evolution of your haunts!*

Here is mine from 2006 to 2012









2006









2007









2008









2009









2009


----------



## Osenator

2010










2010


----------



## Osenator

2011


----------



## Osenator

2012, sadly, due to the hurrican Sandie, we only did 25% of our haunt. 




































Please post your Haunts too, I love seeing how we evolve with time.
Also, see my galleries for more picss.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Love the evolution of your lighting.


----------



## scareme

The differance between 06 and 08 was quite a jump. Then in 09 I thought you couldn't fit any more in. So I see you just included another yard. I'll try to see I can find some old pictures from when we started.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Very cool. I have no "before" pics, but I'm looking forward to seeing everyone else's!


----------



## matrixmom

*2010-2012*

2010 (kids were younger-props cuter!)

2nd photo 2011 ( i discovered the halloween forums)

3rd : 2012


----------



## Osenator

very cool, Matrix Mom! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## diggerc

This Picture is from when I was a kid in Verona,NJ Photo paper has 1977 printed on the back.
























The next 3 are from Bridgewater, NJ also printed with 1977, My dad didn't take a whole lot of pictures.








Finally from 2006. The haunt has been on some rough times since.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Wow cool! I've really enjoyed this thread and all the pics. I've only been a haunter for 2 years going on 3! I convert my one car garage and backyard .Here's 2011 and then 2012..

2011









2012


----------



## GOT

Pictures don't really tell my story very well. I went from 5 large cardboard boxes taped together with a string of lights running through them in 1997 to an elevator simulator with animatronic zombies in 2012.


----------



## Dead Things

I have no pix from the early years due to a series of computer crashes and one lap top theft. I started in 2000 with a bunch of store bought props just thrown out on the yard. In 2002 I discovered the Monster Page and Haunt Projects. Today, all my props are hand made, many of them animatronic and/or pneumatic. I have a theme and a backstory and am consumed by prop building. I blame it on you people


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Sounds awesome got haha


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Awesome photos everyone!! Diggerc - that's quite the progression! Looks great!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Great to see everyone's progression!

Here's a close-up for a fairly recent comparison, but I wish I had pics from years ago when it was all just pumpkins, a strobe light and a tombstone or three (and that scare crow from 2007 lasted until he was reincarnated in 2011...I still miss his old self sometimes though).


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Sawtooth how did you malet his hands? Very cool


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks. I used Dan Reeder's method for making hands and just super enlarged the process. I also used cardboard cutouts for the main palm portion of the hands.

Here's a link to my build thread, although the hands are the only part I really didn't document, as they went quickly.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Cool thanks


----------



## wandererrob

OK, here's a walk through how my haunt has changed over the past 6 seasons. It's 23 photos, but if you're willing to take the tour, have a look. 

http://tinyurl.com/chomoxw (sorry, posting the photobucket link directly was doing weird stuff)

And please feel free to offer comments, criticisms and observations.


----------



## haunt on hannum

wow


----------



## Ses Carny

*Memory Lane.... My First Yard Haunt*

I just thought I'd share a fond memory of my very first yard haunt, 16 years ago...

It was at my parents house. I built a small, child sized wooden coffin in shop class, to hold the trick or treater's candy. I bought a clown suit, mask, airhorn, black hooded robe and generic white and black make-up - all from the party store.

I asked my mother to wear the robe and I painted her face a light white with black shadows. She stood at the doorway with the coffin on a small fold out table that had a black cloth on it. She talked low and soft to the trick or treaters - very creepy. We had a cassette deck with speakers hidden in the bushes, playing the tape; "Hallmark Presents: The Sounds of Halloween", which I STILL use every year. I stood on the porch, dressed as the evil clown, perfectly still, waiting for the kids to get their candy. Then, with devilish delight, I'd lunge at them, yelling and blasting the airhorn. It was great and we were hooked. Sometimes I'd slowly move, like one of those motor-driven "wavers" that stores used to have and the kids with their parents never suspected a thing. It was euphoric!

The next year grew into a couple more people and some actual props. Years to follow it grew much larger, eventually being a haunted walk through around the entire yard, complete with professional props, animatronics, caskets, hearses, chainsaws and much, much more.. One thing has remained the same though - my awesome mother, wearing her black robe with make-up, standing at the same wooden coffin, always ready to creep out the kids and give them their candy. She only missed one Halloween, due to health issues, but has been out there like a trooper, every season besides.

We all love Halloween!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is an incredible story and so heart warming. I love that your Mom is still there every Halloween with you. That makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, you belong here! And Yay for your Mom!


----------



## lewlew

Here's is our Road's End haunt through the years. I have to say that almost all the good ideas and props we have came from this forum and the good people here. From a few foam tombstones and a crank ghost in 2006 to the full walk-through we have now.
2006









2008









2009
















2010


----------



## lewlew

And Finally 2011


----------



## bloodymaniac

Im a steve fan love ur haunt n follow u on youtubbe


----------



## bransonhauntedhills

Your progress pictures are so cool. Makes me happy that I took some back in 2003.


----------



## Lamborgman

Looks pretty cool. I remember our first year where there was a contest in our neighborhood and a house with pumpkin lights won, the judges said our cemetery was too dark. I guess the dead could not read their newspapers. lol


----------



## DocK

*Your first Halloween display / haunt / ...*

I was just wondering, how did it all start for you guys? 
What was your very own first display/haunt/big decoration for Halloween?
And how did you start?

I'll go first:
For me, it all started with an annual Halloween walk that passed by my grandparents' house. I started verry small, with some last minute decorations... some candles in glas containers, a small blacklight, and a scream mask. The 2nd year I added a fogger and cobwebs all over the trees and shrubs. The year after that I incorporated a hangman... And so it grew...

Now I'm living on my own and I've decorated a little bit last year, but this year I want to go bigger... I've started collecting small glas containers (I have about 100 now) and they're just big enough to fit a t-light candle... That's the first step... I'm not sure what to do next...

Anyway, hope to get some info from all of you...

Ciao,
Dock


----------



## smootah

Talk about Most Improved Player & MVP!


----------



## Cat_Bones

Spider Rider said:


> Another Steve here. Great idea showing changes and I love how your cemetery looks now.
> Here is my spider that had a big change and my cemetery which was more of an evolution.


LOVE YOUR CEMETERY!! WOWZERS!! :jol:


----------



## screaminscott

Heres an album on flickr that shows my haunt through the years. 
https://flic.kr/s/aHsjo6kyUN

After looking at prior years, I think I liked some of the previous lighting better than later years. Or maybe I just need to take better pictures!


----------

